# HPA Motorsports AWD Performance Haldex Controllers



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Benefits: 


Increased torque transmission at acceleration
Consistent AWD distribution
More aggressive handling characteristics
Less over-steer and safer driving properties

Identical in appearance to your stock controller, you can now enjoy all the benefits of this performance component _without jeopardizing your powertrain warranty_. The HPA “stealth” Haldex controllers are undetectable by your dealership, both visually as well as through a scan of your Haldex AWD drive system. 


*Haldex Gen.4 “Competition” Controller*










*Applications:* 

*0BR*
Audi A3 (8P, 2010+)
Audi TT-S
Skoda Superb 4X4
Skoda Altea 4X4
VW Golf (Mk6)
VW Golf R (Mk6)

*0BY*
Audi TT-RS
Audi RS3

*0BS/0AY*
VW Tiguan 4Motion
VW Passat 4Motion


Unlike standard aftermarket Haldex controllers, HPA’s exclusive *Competition* unit *retains rear driveline engagement under braking*; a key advantage in motorsports, and for spirited street driving. 

The HPA Gen.4 Competition Controller is calibrated similar to the "Race mode" setting used in the standard Gen.4 Performance Controllers, but has the additional feature of increasing the clutch torque when braking. Wheel brake torque is transferred rearwards through the AWD clutch, offering a far more aggressive deceleration capability. Additionally, the Competition controller will support left foot braking without disengaging the 4-motion clutch while out on the track. 

This Gen.4 Competition unit does not offer the selectable modes offered in our standard Gen.4 Haldex Performance Controllers (Stock, Race, and Eco, for reference), and therefore no extra switch or remote is required. 










_Additional information on HPA's Gen.4 Competition Haldex controllers can be found here_.


*Haldex Gen.4 “Switchable” 3-Mode Race Controller*

*Applications:* 

*0BR*
Audi A3 (8P, 2010+)
Audi TT-S
Skoda Superb 4X4
Skoda Altea 4X4
VW Golf (Mk6)
VW Golf R (Mk6)

*0BY*
Audi TT-RS
Audi RS3

*0BS/0AY*
VW Tiguan 4Motion
VW Passat 4Motion

The newest generation 4Motion equipped cars use Haldex's fourth generation of AWD systems. The Gen.4 Race Controller takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. 










_By default, the controller is designed to be in *Race mode*_, providing faster reaction time to vehicle inputs in the AWD communication system, increasing torque transfer to the rear axle, and more rear wheel bias. 

With the installation of a specially engineered wiring harness and switch, or wireless receiver with remote, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built in to the controller; Stock, Race, and Eco. 

As an enthusiastic driver you may not find yourself using *stock mode* very often, but it will come in useful when loaning your car to an inexperienced driver, or when you are driving in slippery conditions and want to engage the conservative safety parameters set out by the factory.

*Eco mode* was developed for increased fuel efficiency. Its purpose is to reduce the torque transfer from front to rear during normal highway driving (coasting), but will immediately engage the system if a wheel starts to slip to prevent decreased traction situations. This mode is recommended to be used when AWD drive is not a high priority.










_Additional information on HPA's Gen.4 Haldex “Switchable” Race controllers can be found here_.


*Haldex Gen.2 “Switchable” 3-Mode Sport Controller*

*Applications:* 

Audi A3/S3 (8P) 2004-2010
Audi TT Quattro (Mk2)
Skoda Octavia 4x4 2005-
VW Golf 4Motion (Mk5)
VW Golf R32 (Mk5)
VW Transporter 4Motion 2004-

Most Mk5 based 4-motion equipped cars use Haldex's second generation of AWD systems, functioning in similar fashion to the Gen.4 unit. Instead of the standard Blue Gen.2 controller, *HPA offers a "Stealth" Gen.2 version*. 

By default, the controller defaults to *Sport mode*. With the installation of a specially engineered wiring harness and switch, or wireless receiver with remote, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built in to the controller; Stock, Sport, and Race. 










_Additional information on HPA's Gen.2 Haldex “Switchable” Sport controllers can be found here_.


_Not sure which generation Haldex controller your car needs? Have a look at this picture to help determine which coupling your vehicle uses:_

Haldex Identification Guide



*Note: Haldex Gen.1 “Competition” Controllers **Discontinued***

_These exclusive Gen.1 units are currently unavailable, as VW has reported a global shortage on the Gen.1 going forward. VW obviously supplies Haldex (they program these for HPA) with inventory for their "flashed" aftermarket modules, but they are also required to keep aside inventory for general repairs / replacements of OE units in the service sector. Apparently this inventory number has dipped so low, that VW is concerned they won't even have enough for their dealer service departments. 

So Haldex is cut off from the Gen.1 for the Mk4 VW R32 and Mk1 Audi TT/S3 for now. We are however attempting to source more inventory (or provide an alternate solution), and, as such, we have a notification list for when either of these circumstances may occur. _



If you have additional questions regarding these or any other HPA products, feel free to *IM* or e-mail us directly. 

To order any of our Haldex performance products contact HPA Motorsports at *604.888.7274* and place your order. *Package pricing will be offered for 2 or more items purchased at one time*. *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail me directly for a quote to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 Haldex Competition controllers in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

International customer?...contact me directly for a shipping quote...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another *huge* order of Haldex units on the way to HPA!

To those that have ordered, thank you for your support - you controllers will be here soon!

To those ready to order, *IM* or *e-mail me* for an inventory update and delivery costs to your destination.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> For those who haven't seen this picture and are worried about how the car handles on ice and snow with the controller. Full sideways around an ice track. Handles like a champ!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Unlike standard aftermarket Haldex controllers, HPA’s exclusive *Competition* unit *retains rear driveline engagement under braking*; a key advantage in motorsports, and for spirited street driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA "Gear Up For Summer" Sale, ends April 15th. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving early next week! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 Competition controllers in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## wvwzzz1kz7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi!

What about Gen2? Payed on 1st of April...

Regards,
Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wvwzzz1kz7 said:


> Hi!
> 
> What about Gen2? Payed on 1st of April...
> 
> ...


Our backorders are arriving early this week. I will have a tracking number for you as soon as they ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Wireless remotes in stock and ready to ship with any switchable controller...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Another *huge* order of Haldex units on the way to HPA!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving early next week! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

To those ready to order, *IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We are open for business all this week (_including the July 1st Canada and July 4th US holidays_)! 

Send me an e-mail or call us directly at *(604)888-7274* with your requests. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Come see the HPA Booth at Waterfest in NJ this year July 19th and 20th! :wave:

We'll have many of our products on display, and a few new developments as well. :thumbup:

Plus, as always, there are bound to be a few show specials that make coming to the show worthwhile. 

Can't make it to the show? Send me an e-mail with the product you're most interested in picking up this Summer, and I'll see what I can do to help...

Lastly, check the Vortex, our Facebook page, and the HPA Website Blog frequently for July promotions you will not want to miss. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM * or *e-mail us directly*** for a shipping quote on *Haldex Competition units and Haldex bundles* to your destination!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Waterfest promotions are still in effect until August 1st! 

Check out our Facebook page and HPA Website Blog for current and upcoming promotions. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! More inventory on the way...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All controller versions in stock and ready to ship...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale

Great pricing on our exclusive *Competition controllers*! 

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Holiday Sale Flyer

Pricing in effect until Dec 23rd...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM * or *e-mail us directly*** for a shipping quote on *Haldex Competition units and Haldex bundles* to your destination!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

HPA's TouchMotion AWD Programmer is the perfect solution to customize your AWD performance on-the-fly with a simple plug-and-play installation. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

When will we see products for the mk7 R, from HPA?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jsharp4684 said:


> When will we see products for the mk7 R, from HPA?


You mean a Gen.5 Haldex for the Mk7 R, specifically? I will send you an IM...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM * or *e-mail us directly*** for a shipping quote on *Haldex Competition units and Haldex bundles* to your destination!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Benefits: 


Increased torque transmission at acceleration
Consistent AWD distribution
More aggressive handling characteristics
Less over-steer and safer driving properties


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Own a Mk4 R32 or Mk1 TT?*

Check out the performance suite (0-60, 1/4 mile timer) included in our TouchMotion AWD Programmer device:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Gen.2 and Gen.4 Haldex varieties in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

confused on the gen2/gen4 stuff. I have a 2010 Audi TT 2.0T. I just put in a Gen4 controller yesterday. Why does it show on your charts as a Gen2?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ShockwaveCS said:


> confused on the gen2/gen4 stuff. I have a 2010 Audi TT 2.0T. I just put in a Gen4 controller yesterday. Why does it show on your charts as a Gen2?


Some 2009-2010 TTs (depending on region) are still Gen.2.

I always send this picture for reference:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/images/Haldex-Identification.jpg


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

oh gotcha. Yea I have a 0BR. had to wire wheel the casing to find it. 

MD salt is brutal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Black Friday Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Holiday Flyer*

Great deals on a number of HPA's top selling performance parts. :thumbup:

We close our doors this holiday season from *December 23rd* to *January 5th* - take advantage of the deals while you still can! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory in stock and ready to ship..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Competition Haldex controllers in stock and ready to ship within a day or two of ordering!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Our exclusive Gen.4 0BR (Golf 6R, A3, TT-S, etc.) and 0BY (TT-RS, RS3, etc.) *Competition* controllers in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Haldex Gen.4 “Switchable” 3-Mode Race Controller*

*Applications:* 

*0BR*
Audi A3 (8P, 2010+)
Audi TT-S
Skoda Superb 4X4
Skoda Altea 4X4
VW Golf (Mk6)
VW Golf R (Mk6)

*0BY*
Audi TT-RS
Audi RS3

*0BS/0AY*
VW Tiguan 4Motion
VW Passat 4Motion

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## D-cappz (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, I have a project of putting AWD into my Jetta TDI and I am looking n to using this controller.


----------

